# need suggestions on buying cnc router.



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello friends need suggestion on cnc router have two option.

1 option is china made cnc router brand name QUICK CNC ROUTER.

spec are.

Bed size 130 x 250 cm Vaccum and T slot table.

Spindle hsd 6 kw manual tool change.

ball screw on z exis and rack pinion on x and y exis.

Yaskawa Servo drives and motors.

Linear bearing & rails Hiwin.
there is lubrication system installed on the machine.

The second option is Techno Cnc router HD series which is also manufacturing in china by Excitech as well as in US.

The spec were same only the difference is the quick cnc router uses Hiwin linear bearing and rails.

Techno uses THK Linear bearing rails and delta servo drives.

The thk linear bearing is dust proof and self lubrication pads.

My concern is that the difference between these two machines is the THK and hiwin.

Is hiwin also dust proof? 

My work is to cut mdf all day long i uses dust collector but not in all type of mdf cutting.

Need suggestions which machine is better to buy.

Thank u.


----------



## Crosetti (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm no expert & we've only had our CNC for a year or so but....

Speaking from my experience with a Chinese CNC router, I would say save up money for a better one & steer clear of Chinese routers. It's a hit & miss sort of thing. I've had nothing but problems with ours. The downtime is 50/50 ... I fix 1 problem only to run into another a few weeks later. Infact it's down right now & getting a tech. to work on it is impossible. 

Some people praise their Chinese CNCs ... hit & miss. We bought a big miss.

If you do go down the Chinese path, make sure the company has good support. I'm left high & dry, & the tech support is 1 guy 600 miles away & absolutely no service.

Choose wisely ... A bargain cnc is only a bargain if you don't use it. It may eat your pocket book in the long run.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

IF you have a chance purchase the one with the easiest local purchase of aftermarket spare parts, in this case the THK bearings. IF you have to go to China to purchase spares you may well be purchasing a new CNC machine. When machines work everyone loves them, it is only when they break do we realize our mistakes. Yaskawa & THK is a good combination, pricey but good. Check and see if the company has non-obselesence policy on the controller boards, upward compatibility or if you need spares at initial purchase.

Good Luck - Baker


----------

